# Swimming pools & dogs CHLORINE POISONING WARNING!



## Hattie (Jul 10, 2008)

My little Jack Russell loves to swim in our pool with us but nearly died last week when she retrieved her tennis ball from the strainer which had a chlorine tablet in it. She became weak, disorientated, short of breath, eyes twitching (nystagmus) and generally very unwell. She has swum in there previously with no ill effects but the concentration in the strainer was clearly much higher. We will keep her out from now on. I would advise other owners to take extreme care.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

hope she is ok


----------



## Hattie (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks Claire, She is fine now but it was very frightening.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

i can only imagine! chlorine poisoning is something ya dont think about tho so good post


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Glad to hear that your little girl is ok now! It must have been very frightening.


----------



## CJAnderson (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi Hattie!

BLESS you for putting out this warning! I teach safety and environmental health and warn people about these chemicals all the time, including using the same cleanin containers like for bleach products with amnomia prdcts which also produces cholorine gas. 

I call our dogs the new mine canaries because of all the clearning, personal care, pesticide, chemical products out there that outgas = even the simple act of clearning a rug or floor!

It never occurred to me to watch out abut the tablets even with all my experience, so not only will I personally be more careful, but I will be adding your comment in my teaching classes on chemicals AND on lines posts where I warn people about these kinds of hazards!
Hugs!


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

WOW - Thanks for the warning. Our neighbours have a pool and I overheard them talkiing to my owners the other day about a forthcoming pool party and how much fun it will be teaching me to swim!

I'll just kick back on a sun lounger and enjoy the Rays whilst the humans do all the splashing around!


----------

